# Weirton Police Find Large Amount of Marijuana



## FruityBud (Jan 15, 2008)

WEIRTON -- Weirton police found 15 pounds of marijuana with a street value of an estimated $30,000 in a drug bust on Friday.

Police found about seven packages of marijuana along with another small bag of pot.

Officers also found drug paraphernalia and roughly a couple hundred dollars in cash.

Weirton police also confiscated a computer in the bust. They feel the computer has significant information that can help in the investigation.

We have yet to research the hard drive or whatever evidence maybe on it, but we always obtain records, said Weirton Police Detective Ricky Grishkevich.

Police have not released the names of the suspects.

One person is in custody facing drug charges.

http://www.wtrf.com/story.cfm?func=viewstory&storyid=33545


----------



## Mutt (Jan 15, 2008)

Another prime reason to watch what you store on your computer. could take others down with you....so keep it clean.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 18, 2008)

I hope this site wasnt on there....lol.


----------



## JeSus (Jan 18, 2008)

*sets ''Midnight Toker from MarijuanaPassion.com'' was my supplier as my startup welcome message.

Lolz


----------

